# BILBAO | Operación Garellano | 116m | 36 fl | 108m | 33 fl | 100m | 30 fl | 92m | 28 fl | 82m | 24 fl | U/C



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Construction status, 19th february by Lezuck


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Distant view on the April 30th by AdemA



AdemA said:


> ^^Muchas gracias. Desde un poco más arriba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

24 floor tower rising









View from above









Facade


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

25th August

24 floor tower (right) and 28 floor tower (left)


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

16th of september, distant view of the cranes with the newly constructed football stadium. Photo by AdemA


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Some aerial views



AdemA said:


> Impresionantes Fotografías aéreas de las obras de Dorre Barriak donde también se puede ver San Mamés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ huge!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Works Update October 2013*


























Full update: http://wp.me/p1BKLe-KC


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

23rd of November

The 24 floor tower









Facade samples









The 27 floor tower









The 30 floor tower









General view


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Beginning of December


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Some aerials


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

16 February

The two smaller 78 meter and 88 meter towers are topped out already. The 88 meter tower is currently the tallest residential building in the Basque Country, surpassing Isozaki Atea.

Photos by Morgoth


















More here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111490678&postcount=825


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

such progress in bilbao...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Obras Operación Garellano: Actualización Abril 2014​*

























​
http://bilbaoenconstruccion.com/2014/04/23/obras-de-la-operacion-garellano-actualizacion-abril-2014/


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Photo by menimenemora, new towers + new football stadium


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

*---*

Presented yesterday by the mayor of Bilbao together with Richard Rogers:










The tower is part of five tower residential complex under construction since 2012 in an area formerly occupied by the local police and firefighter headquarters.














































Construction will start end of 2019.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

Finally it will have 36 floors and 119 m/ tall^^ https://wp.me/p1BKLe-1kJ


----------

